# Essere. Vs.  Essersi



## chafik74_net

Le  videoconferenze risultano essersi  interrotte.

Ciao a tutti,  nella  frase sudetta  si puo cambiare il  verbo  essersi  con Essere?. Graze.


----------



## Lubella

secondo me, sì, certo

esiste il verbo interrompersi riflessivo e interrompere transitivo, risultano essere interrotte - sono interrotte da qualcosa o qualcuno, è forma passiva


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, 


chafik74_net said:


> Le videoconferenze risultano essersi interrotte


dove l'hai letta? Mi suona molto male. Per me andrebbe  meglio "le videoconferenze sono (state) interrotte"


----------



## chafik74_net

Lubella said:


> secondo me, sì, certo
> 
> esiste il verbo interrompersi riflessivo e interrompere transitivo, risultano essere interrotte - sono interrotte da qualcosa o qualcuno, è forma passiva


Ciao lubella. 
Ma io chiedo se a scambiare il verbo essersi con essere sarebbe coretto. Cambiarebbe qualcosa?
Grazie


----------



## Lubella

*secondo me, sì, certo* che è possibile e sarebbe corretto


----------



## frugnaglio

1)
Le videoconferenze risultano essersi interrotte.
_significa_
Risulta che le videoconferenze *si* sono interrotte. _(verbo _*interrompersi*_)_


2)
Le videoconferenze risultano essere interrotte.
_significa_
Risulta che le videoconferenze sono interrotte. _(participio passato *interrotto*, qui usato come aggettivo)

_
La frase 1) descrive un evento che è accaduto nel passato. La frase 2) descrive una situazione nel presente. Ovviamente il significato concreto è lo stesso.


----------



## Lubella

frugnaglio said:


> 1)
> Le videoconferenze risultano essere interrotte.
> _significa_
> Risulta che le videoconferenze sono interrotte. _(participio passato *interrotto*, qui usato come aggettivo)_


 
non sono d'accordo che sia usato come aggettivo, è parte dell'infinito presente forma passiva


----------



## frugnaglio

Lubella said:


> non sono d'accordo che sia usato come aggettivo, è parte dell'infinito presente forma passiva



Beh, visto che la frase originale è con "essersi" stiamo ragionando per ipotesi e senza un contesto, dunque entrambe le interpretazioni sono possibili. Di solito "essere interrotto" non ha significato passivo, bensì significa "essere in uno stato di interruzione". Se si vuole indicare il significato passivo, è più naturale e frequente "vengono interrotte" che "sono interrotte". E in ogni caso, non riesco a immaginare una situazione in cui si direbbe la frase in questione nel senso passivo - a meno che poi la frase non continui, ad es. Le conferenze risultano essere interrotte continuamente da bambini urlanti. È comunque una cosa stranissima da dire.


----------



## Lubella

assolutamente non è necessaia una continuazione _Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri_ oppure _Al museo hanno rubato tutti i quadri_ ovvero _Sono stati rubati tutti i quadri stanotte_ senza dire chi li ha rubati


----------



## alfaalfa

Lubella said:


> Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri


Gli  altri esempi non calzano.


frugnaglio said:


> E in ogni caso, non riesco a immaginare una situazione in cui si direbbe la frase in questione nel senso passivo. È comunque una cosa stranissima da dire.


La stessa perplessità che ho evidenziato nel post #3.
Cosa significa "Le videoconferenze risultano essersi interrotte"? Che le videoconferenze hanno la capacità autonoma di autointerrompersi? Mah!


----------



## Lubella

in che senso non calzano??

mi sa che devi ripassare la grammatica
*b.* rifl. Cessare a un tratto, arrestarsi (per lo più temporaneamente) nella continuazione del moto o dell’azione: _interrompersi nel lavoro_, _nel racconto_; _continua a leggere_, _non t’interrompere ogni momento_; _parlava interrompendosi spesso_. Anche riferito a cose, con valore intr.: _la corrente s’è interrotta_; _si è interrotto il flusso dell’acqua dalla fontana_; _la conversazione_, _la comunicazione telefonica s’interruppe tutt’a un tratto_. 
come vedi, _la comunicazione telefonica non si autointerrompe, ma s'interrompe_


----------



## quasi.stellar

chafik74_net said:


> Le  videoconferenze risultano essersi  interrotte.
> 
> Ciao a tutti,  nella  frase sudetta  si puo cambiare il  verbo  essersi  con Essere?. Graze.


Piccola sfumatura di significato:

1) _le video conferenze risultano essersi interrotte_ = qui si sottintende una lieve sfumatura temporale, "_si sono interrotte _... _mentre stavamo comunicando, ... mentre stavamo decidendo sul tal argomento, ... e quindi non abbiamo potuto passare il tale messaggio, non abbiamo potuto chiedere aiuto, ecc._
si mette in rilievo il momento dell'interruzione rispetto al fatto in sé.

2) _le videoconferenze risultano essere interrotte_ = è un dato di fatto, oggi sono interrotte, il quando e il motivo sono irrilevanti, di fatto oggi non possiamo comunicare, praticamente è come dire _le videoconferenze "sono" interrotte.
_
In entrambi i casi "risultano" è quasi una forma di cortesia: _le videoconferenze, oggi, per quanto ci risulta, sono interrotte_.

Spero di esserti stata utile.


----------



## alfaalfa

Lubella said:


> in che senso non calzano??


Che non c'è nesso tra "essersi interrotte" e "_sembrano essere rubati (sic!)"


Lubella said:



Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri

Click to expand...




Lubella said:



			mi sa che devi ripassare la grammatica
		
Click to expand...

Io??? Dattelo tu un bel ripasso un bel ripasso ma a tutto l'italiano e pure al galateo 

_


----------



## frugnaglio

Lubella said:


> assolutamente non è necessaia una continuazione _Al museo sembrano essere _*stati*_ rubati tutti i quadri_ oppure _Al museo hanno rubato tutti i quadri_ ovvero _Sono stati rubati tutti i quadri stanotte_ senza dire chi li ha rubati



“I quadri sono rubati” nel 99,99999% dei casi significa “i quadri sono quadri rubati”, e NON è un passivo.



Lubella said:


> non sono d'accordo che sia usato come aggettivo, è parte dell'infinito presente forma passiva



Fuor di contesto, potrebbe essere un passivo presente. Ma visto che qui stiamo parlando di un evento *passato*, il passivo *presente* non c'entra.



alfaalfa said:


> La stessa perplessità che ho evidenziato nel post #3.
> Cosa significa "Le videoconferenze risultano essersi interrotte"? Che le videoconferenze hanno la capacità autonoma di autointerrompersi? Mah!


No, io stavo rispondendo a Lubella che vedeva “essere interrotte” come passivo, non commentavo “essersi interrotte” nella frase originale.
Per me si può benissimo dire che le videoconferenze si sono interrotte, intendendo che si è interrotta la trasmissione o la ricezione delle videoconferenze.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Frugnaglio. La mia interpretazione spontanea sarebbe questa:

_al museo tutti i quadri sembrano essere stati rubati  > _al museo non c'è più nessun quadro perché qualcuno li ha rubati (rubato*)
_al museo tutti i quadri sembrano essere rubati  > _al museo ci sono tanti quadri, però il museo li ha acquistati(o) illegalmente (non ha pagato per i quadri)

Se ti ho capito bene, allora la mia interpretazione corrisponde a quello che hai scritto tu, cioè


> “I quadri sono rubati” nel 99,99999% dei casi significa “i quadri sono quadri rubati”, e NON è un passivo.


Però, in tal caso non bastrebbe dire "_al museo tutti i quadri sembrano rubati"_?

*** Qual è correto: "qualcuno li ha rubat*i*" o "qualcuno li ha rubat*o*"?


----------



## frugnaglio

francisgranada said:


> _al museo tutti i quadri sembrano essere stati rubati  > _al museo non c'è più nessun quadro perché qualcuno li ha rubati (rubato*)
> _al museo tutti i quadri sembrano essere rubati  > _al museo ci sono tanti quadri, però il museo li ha acquistati(o) illegalmente (non ha pagato per i quadri)
> 
> 
> Però, in tal caso non bastrebbe dire "_al museo tutti i quadri sembrano rubati"_?


----------



## Lubella

Prima di tutto le mie frasi dei quadri servivano per dimostrare che molto spesso, come ad esempio negli articoli di cronaca, manca il soggetto, è perché l'autore del furto è ignoto e conviene ommettere il soggetto perché è inutile spiegare la cosa evidente: i quandi sono stati rubati da non si sa chi.
Entro e vedo che non c'è nessun quadro: Perbacco! _Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!!_
Chiamo i carabinieri: _Al museo hanno rubato tutti i quadri_ 
Racconto la notizia a una mia amica: _Sono stati rubati tutti i quadri stanotte_ *senza dire chi li ha rubati, perché non lo so*

e seconda cosa: Le videoconferenze risultano essere interrotte *è l'infinito presente forma passiva 
*


----------



## alfaalfa

Lubella said:


> Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!!


Riproponi una frase che già due volte ti è stata segnalata come errata. Nel senso che non è corretta in italiano.


----------



## frugnaglio

Lubella said:


> e seconda cosa: Le videoconferenze risultano essere interrotte *è l'infinito presente forma passiva*


È l'infinito presente della forma passiva *solo se* significa che qualcuno le sta interrompendo *in questo momento* oppure che vengono interrotte *d'abitudine*.
Se significa, come in questo caso, che qualcuno le ha interrotte *nel passato*, allora è *uguale* all'infinito presente della forma passiva, ma grammaticalmente non lo è (come già spiegato...)


----------



## francisgranada

alfaalfa said:


> Riproponi una frase che già due volte ti è stata segnalata come errata. Nel senso che non è corretta in italiano.





Lubella said:


> _Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!! _


 Ho l'impressione che sia anche l'ordine delle parole che rende questa frase sia innaturale che ambigua. Secondo me (non madrelingua, quindi posso anche sbagliarmi...) le versioni  "naturali" sarebbero:

_Al museo tutti i quadri sembrano (essere) rubati_ (i quadri ci sono, ma sono quadri rubati)
_Al museo sembrano essere stati rubati tutti i quadri_  (i quadri non ci sono, qualcuno li ha rubati)
_Al museo tutti i quadri sembrano essere stati rubati _ (i quadri non ci sono, qualcuno li ha rubati)

Nella "vita quottidiana", ovviamente, ci può capitare di dire 





> "Perbacco! _Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!!" _


senza creare delle ambiguità perché in una situazione reale il contesto si capisce automaticamente/spontaneamente. (Nel linguaggio parlato uno  dice i suoi pensieri continuamente, senza prepararli o "preformularli" prima di pronunciare tutto quello che uno sta per esprimere)


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> ...  Se significa, come in questo caso, che qualcuno le ha interrotte *nel passato*, allora è *uguale* all'infinito presente della forma passiva, ma grammaticalmente non lo è (come già spiegato...)


Esiste la _ forma passiva_ del verbo, ma anche la _diatesi passiva_ o _voce passiva_.  Non sono un esperto della terminologia italiana, ma forse sono questi i termini che ci potrebbero servire per distinguere i vari casi.


----------



## alfaalfa

francisgranada said:


> Nella "vita quottidiana", ovviamente, ci può capitare di dire
> 
> 
> Lubella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perbacco! _Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!!_
Click to expand...

No, mai. È una frase senza senso in italiano.


----------



## Lubella

alfaalfa, sei tu che ripeti che sia sbagliata e senza senso, ma quali sono i tuoi argomenti?
E dimmi un po', sei italiano? Da quanto tempo impari l'italiano?


----------



## alfaalfa

Madrelingua e da tempo una lingua si studia,  non si impara. La risposta te l'ha già data Frugnaglio nel post #14. Se poi vuoi che debba essere per forza giusta perché alle tue orecchie suona bene, e sia! Ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Lubella

I piatti sembrano essere lavati. - vuol dire che Mi sembra che i piatti sono lavati. Perché i piatti non si lavano e non si fanno la doccia da soli. Qualcuno li lava. Non sei d'accordo? E essere lavati qui è infinito presente passivo, lavati non è aggettivo qui.
Il cane è morto... Come è morto? Sembra essere ucciso da una macchina = è ucciso da una macchina - è presente, anche se l'atto è avvenuto nel passato, è stato ucciso.
Servono altri esempi?


----------



## alfaalfa

frugnaglio said:


> _Al museo sembrano essere _*stati*_ rubati tutti i quadri_


Era questa la citazione giusta. Dimentichi sempre quella parolina (stati/stato) che darebbe un po' di senso al tutto.


----------



## frugnaglio

Lubella said:


> Il cane è morto... Come è morto? Sembra essere stato ucciso da una macchina = è stato!!!!! ucciso da una macchina - è presente, anche se l'atto è avvenuto nel passato, è stato ucciso.





_Il cane è morto ieri_: *è morto* = passato prossimo
_Il cane non si muove perché è morto_: *è morto* = predicato nominale al presente, dove *morto* è proprio un aggettivo.
_È ucciso_ invece in questo caso è proprio sbagliato.


----------



## francisgranada

alfaalfa said:


> No, mai. È una frase senza senso in italiano.


Solo per capirci: io mi riferivo soprattutto all'ordine delle parole, visto che a prima lettura la frase "_Al museo sembrano essere rubati tutti i quadri!!!" _ mi sembrava "mal composta" (non mi viene in mente un termine migliore), indipendentemente dal suo possibile significato. Insomma, succede (in qualsiasi lingua) che uno non rispetta l'ordine corretto delle parole quando parla perché il proprio pensiero (che uno vuole esprimere) si spesso completa o modifica durante la propria "azione di parlare".

Detto questo, rispetto ed accetto la tua reazione, cioè che un madrelingua italiano non direbbe una frase così.


----------



## quasi.stellar

chafik74_net said:


> Le  videoconferenze risultano essersi  interrotte.
> 
> Ciao a tutti,  nella  frase sudetta  si puo cambiare il  verbo  essersi  con Essere?. Graze.





quasi.stellar said:


> Piccola sfumatura di significato:
> 
> 1) _le video conferenze *risultano essersi interrotte*_ = qui si sottintende una lieve sfumatura temporale, "_si sono interrotte _... _mentre stavamo comunicando, ... mentre stavamo decidendo sul tal argomento, ... e quindi non abbiamo potuto passare il tale messaggio, non abbiamo potuto chiedere aiuto, ecc._
> si mette in rilievo il momento dell'interruzione rispetto al fatto in sé.
> 
> 2) _le videoconferenze *risultano essere interrotte*_ = è un dato di fatto, oggi sono interrotte, il quando e il motivo sono irrilevanti, di fatto oggi non possiamo comunicare, praticamente è come dire _le videoconferenze "sono" interrotte.
> _
> In entrambi i casi "risultano" è quasi una forma di cortesia: _le videoconferenze, oggi, per quanto ci risulta, sono interrotte_.
> 
> Spero di esserti stata utile.



Vorrei molto umilmente ribadire la differenza che avevo dato fra le espressioni indicate nella domanda.
Nessuno parla di quadri rubati, di piatti lavati o di cani morti.
Tanto per riportare il topic in IT.

Mi piacerebbe che non si insistesse su esempi che non solo non c'entrano con la domanda fatta ma che sono fortemente fuorvianti (e in qualche modo sgrammaticati).
Grazie.



PS
E che sia detto da madrelingua che studia e pratica l'italiano da sempre.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> Mi piacerebbe che non si insistesse su esempi che non solo non c'entrano con la domanda fatta ma che sono fortemente fuorvianti (e in qualche modo sgrammaticati).


Ti ringrazione per la puntualizzazione.
Nonostante questo concetto sia stato ribadito e sottolineato più volte, sembra che non tutti lo abbiano afferrato.




> *• Il forum SOLO ITALIANO •*
> 
> 
> Il forum Solo italiano discute di domande specifiche e circostanziate che riguardano la lingua italiana.
> Il forum Solo italiano non è una grammatica interattiva alla quale rivolgersi per domande ampie e generiche che richiedono invece uno studio approfondito della grammatica italiana su un testo di grammatica italiana (PRIMA si consulta una grammatica, POI eventualmente si approfondiscono aspetti particolari non trattati dalla grammatica stessa)
> Il forum Solo italiano non è un servizio "Lascia che te lo cerco io su Google / Me lo cerchi tu su Google che io non ho voglia?"
> Gli interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici possibile. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono anche dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre, chi legge i thread partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente risposte precise, senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe dissertazioni che girano intorno al punto della questione.
> Non postate in una discussione solo per correggere eventuali errori che non sono in relazione con l'argomento del thread stesso. Se volete solo offrire delle correzioni, fatelo via messaggio privato.
> *Non inventate contesti assurdi e inverosimili per poi discutere frasi, costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune. Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali e, se questi non sono sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete l'intervento di un moderatore. Non siete obbligati a postare un messaggio in ogni discussione. Se non avete niente di significativo da aggiungere, passate oltre*
> Se un certo argomento è già stato lungamente discusso in passato, non rispondete a domande che vertono esattamente sullo stesso argomento per poi ripetere per filo e per segno quello che è già stato detto in altre discussioni, ma segnalate il thread ai moderatori.


----------

